# Old Memories (So LA) & Old Memories (LA) 5th Annual Pedal Car, Bike & Model Car Show



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

*Old Memories (So LA) & Old Memories (LA) 5th Annual Pedal Car, Bike & Model Car Show*

*Attention all pedal car, bicycle and model car owners, Old Memories (South LA) and Old Memories (Los Angeles) are proud to bring you their 5th Annual Pedal Car, Bicycle and Model Car Show. This will be held at Boulevard Burgers in the city of Bell. We will have over 15 categories for bikes, pedal cars and model cars, Best of Show for Bike, Best of Show for Pedal Car and Best of Show for Model Car. Save the DATE! We are getting all the information, booking vendors, DJS, live entertainment as we speak.

*








* 
For up to date information go to www.oldmemoriescc.com or call/text Paul 323 371 9696 or Mike 323 359 4924
*


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*We will be there to support Old Memories








*


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

U can also hit me up ( mike ) on Facebook @ Oldmemories Losangeles Bikeclub for info


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

LATINS FINEST BIKE ND PEDAL CAR CLUB COMIN TO REPRESENT


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

JUNE 23, 2012 Attention all pedal car, bicycle and model car owners, Old Memories (South LA) and Old Memories (Los Angeles) are proud to bring you their 5th Annual Pedal Car, Bicycle and Model Car Show. This will be held at Boulevard Burgers in the city of Bell. We will have over 15 categories for bikes, pedal cars and model cars, Best of Show for Bike, Best of Show for Pedal Car and Best of Show for Model Car. Save the DATE! We are getting all the information, booking vendors, DJS, live entertainment as we speak.

Flyer coming soon

For up to date information go to www.oldmemoriescc.com or call/text Paul 323 371 9696 or Mike 323 359 4924


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES I.E will be there


----------



## rapmaster_90201 (Aug 1, 2008)

devotions cc will be there


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

latins finest will be there!! whats up big Dave ur prima out in the I.E.:wave:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

Cnt wait


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*WE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT U HOMIE:thumbsup:*


----------



## FATTY_ONE (Jan 30, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


oldmemoriesLACO said:


> *Attention all pedal car, bicycle and model car owners, Old Memories (South LA) and Old Memories (Los Angeles) are proud to bring you their 5th Annual Pedal Car, Bicycle and Model Car Show. This will be held at Boulevard Burgers in the city of Bell. We will have over 15 categories for bikes, pedal cars and model cars, Best of Show for Bike, Best of Show for Pedal Car and Best of Show for Model Car. Save the DATE! We are getting all the information, booking vendors, DJS, live entertainment as we speak.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Last years LRM coverage
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/even...how/index.html


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

showtime b.c will be there


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

*COME ON OUT AND SUPPORT THANKS*


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt old memories l.a


----------



## HOLLYWOOD VAMPS (Nov 7, 2011)

T T T


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt old memories l.a bc


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

be ready


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt.


----------



## charlieshowtime (Nov 14, 2010)

​T T M F T


----------



## RAIDERKING (Sep 16, 2011)

Q-VO PAUL INK US IN FOR THAT SHOW WOULD LIKE TO SETUP FOR THAT DAY THANKS RAIDERKING


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

RAIDERKING said:


> Q-VO PAUL INK US IN FOR THAT SHOW WOULD LIKE TO SETUP FOR THAT DAY THANKS RAIDERKING


thanks!


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> *Attention all pedal car, bicycle and model car owners, Old Memories (South LA) and Old Memories (Los Angeles) are proud to bring you their 5th Annual Pedal Car, Bicycle and Model Car Show. This will be held at Boulevard Burgers in the city of Bell. We will have over 15 categories for bikes, pedal cars and model cars, Best of Show for Bike, Best of Show for Pedal Car and Best of Show for Model Car. Save the DATE! We are getting all the information, booking vendors, DJS, live entertainment as we speak.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> *Attention all pedal car, bicycle and model car owners, Old Memories (South LA) and Old Memories (Los Angeles) are proud to bring you their 5th Annual Pedal Car, Bicycle and Model Car Show. This will be held at Boulevard Burgers in the city of Bell. We will have over 15 categories for bikes, pedal cars and model cars, Best of Show for Bike, Best of Show for Pedal Car and Best of Show for Model Car. Save the DATE! We are getting all the information, booking vendors, DJS, live entertainment as we speak.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

*ttt*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> *Attention all pedal car, bicycle and model car owners, Old Memories (South LA) and Old Memories (Los Angeles) are proud to bring you their 5th Annual Pedal Car, Bicycle and Model Car Show. This will be held at Boulevard Burgers in the city of Bell. We will have over 15 categories for bikes, pedal cars and model cars, Best of Show for Bike, Best of Show for Pedal Car and Best of Show for Model Car. Save the DATE! We are getting all the information, booking vendors, DJS, live entertainment as we speak.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> *Attention all pedal car, bicycle and model car owners, Old Memories (South LA) and Old Memories (Los Angeles) are proud to bring you their 5th Annual Pedal Car, Bicycle and Model Car Show. This will be held at Boulevard Burgers in the city of Bell. We will have over 15 categories for bikes, pedal cars and model cars, Best of Show for Bike, Best of Show for Pedal Car and Best of Show for Model Car. Save the DATE! We are getting all the information, booking vendors, DJS, live entertainment as we speak.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Bump to the Top for the Homies. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Monster drink said they will come down and give out FREE drinks to those who register and to those in attendance


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

LATINS FINESTC.C./B.C.WILL BE THERE!:yes:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

just added


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> just added


:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top for the Homies ! ! ! *


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

thanks


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

Memories oc will be there homie


----------



## UNIQUES (Apr 5, 2009)

UNIQUES. I.E. and O.C will be there


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT 4 the kids !!!


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top ! ! ! *
 :thumbsup:​


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

_Brought to you by LATINS FINEST & LO NUESTRO CC_


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: TTT :wave:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## andyodukes66 (Jan 30, 2006)

*we'll be there....







*


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

make sure you come
here is a link to last years show

http://www.oldmemoriescc.com/images/om4/index.htm


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:h5:*TTT lets see if my bike will be up to par for this.. hope so hno:*


----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

*wowie mowie nice bike & model cars... makes me wanna get bac into models! *


oldmemoriesLACO said:


> make sure you come
> here is a link to last years show
> 
> http://www.oldmemoriescc.com/images/om4/index.htm


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*To the Top for the Homies ! ! ! *​


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

MAYBE I WILL TAKE MY GODSONS NEW PEDAL CAR that I PAINTED


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

bigf said:


> MAYBE I WILL TAKE MY GODSONS NEW PEDAL CAR that I PAINTED


looks good bring it


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHOLO DJ AT BLVD BURGERS


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS

WHO ELSE IS COMING 







WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
10 SOLO RIDERS
​​


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club bumping the pg.....Ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

djmikethecholodj said:


> CHOLO DJ AT BLVD BURGERS


thanks


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

THATS RIGHT ALL DAY EVERYDAY!!!!!:wave:


dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bike club bumping the pg.....Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

memories






oc will be there


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

choco74 said:


> memories
> View attachment 481794
> oc will be there


thanks!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

BUMP on a Memorial Monday


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Lo Nuestro will roll out there.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

POST UP CATEGORIES!!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

OVER 18 CATEGORIES


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Imma try to make it out there latins finest bike club oc chapter 26inch cruiser gonna take it out they way it is right now but still under construction


----------



## luda132 (Jun 16, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

8 more days


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

ONE WEEK AWAY:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

T~T~T~ latins finest b.c.wll b there!!!!:wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

6 more days


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

5 more days


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest bike club will be there


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:run:T~T~T~


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Really trying to make it


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

4 more days


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

HOPE SOME OF YOU BIKE CLUBS CAN MAKE THE SHOW ON SUNDAY WE ARE GIVING A BEST IN SHOW BIKE TROPHY 3FT TALL


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

Latins finest bike club oc capter will be there


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

3 more days


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

t~T~T~:wave:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

we got three best of show trophies, one for best of show bike, one for best of show pedal car and one for best of show model


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:NICE!!!!


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Lo Nuestro B.C will b rolling in


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

TODAY TODAY TODAY :thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

nice!!


----------



## PHARAOHS SOUTH BAY (Jun 28, 2011)

good luck on your pedal car and bike show!


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Old Memories (So LA) & (LA) held their 5th annual Pedal Car, Model Car and Bike Show. With the help of Cesar and his crew from Collectors Choice, our show was a success. Thank you to all the clubs, solo riders that showed up. Thanks to Sally the Cupcake Lady for giving out some cupcakes, Mike the Cholo DJ for playing the best music, our vendors Frank Garcias Hats, Mercy Cota and munoz Bikes. Thanks to Radio Station Hot 92.3 for coming out. Thanks to Monster Drinks for giving out drinks, Manual from Blvd Burgers for letting us have this event, Dennisons for donating items, thanks to Oscar from House of Trophy for hooking us up on the trophies and most importantly Thank God. 
Click here for more pics http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

Best of show for Bike










Best of show for pedal car











Best of show for model


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

Lo Nuestro had a good time. Thank-you.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

LATINS FINEST B.C. HAD A GOOD TIME


----------



## arturo lopez (Feb 9, 2006)

:thumbsup:






memories of o.c we had a good time!!! looking forward for next event...


----------

